# VXR Muddy Clean + Wales GB Rally Pics, 56K no way, loads of pics



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

*Right, instead of a normal dirty before and clean after post, I though I might do something a bit different. A little story 

The VXR hasn't been cleaned for about a month now, since I was in the rally mood I didn't want to clean it until the rally was over :lol: so here are some pics before I set off to the Swansea service area last night.
*_*









































*_*Some Rally pics for you:*_*
Entrance 
























**Loeb Arriving








**The Man Himself
































A much needed clean on Latvalas Focus








Latvala leaving








Duval Arriving








Henning Solberg leaving








**Valentino Rossis Focus








**Valentino Rossi
















**Loeb Leaving








**Cars Parked up for the night

























*_*The day after, time to clean the VXR*_*

Before:


























































*_*First up, was interior:*_*

























*__*Snowfoam mixed with Duragloss








*_*
After a rinse down, car looking much better, but still film of dirt which you can see here(line running at door handle height):*_*

















*_*A 2 bucket wash with Duragloss and C&G Citrus Gloss produces this:*_*









































3x coats of Collinite 915 still holding after nearly 3 months :thumb:

Thanks for looking :wave::thumb:
*_


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice pictures and cars certainly looking alot cleaner, ive just topped up my collinite was still ok with 2 layers and about 3 months.

also who needs anthracite wheels, just dont wash em, LOL


Skyliner34 said:


>


----------



## Gravy (Nov 17, 2008)

Christian6984 said:


> also who needs anthracite wheels, just dont wash em, LOL


Was thinking the same things lol!

Looking good mate!


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Gravy said:


> Was thinking the same things lol!
> 
> Looking good mate!


+1

And who uses 56k these days


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cars looking good skyliner
(looks very shiney with the colly applied too):thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

nudda said:


> +1
> 
> And who uses 56k these days


Dunno, was just a warning, didn't want to break someones computer :lol:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks damn good.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

very nice


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

what stage in the rally did you drive then lol


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

cool

any pics of the new rs focus?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

ECLIPSE AUTO VALET said:


> what stage in the rally did you drive then lol


Local b roads 



ianFRST said:


> cool
> 
> any pics of the new rs focus?


Nope, I didn't go the stadium event. I had a footie game, but was cancelled in the afternoon, dammit, otherwise Id of been there snapping away!!


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

im looking forward to getting next years autographs at the monaco rally, cracking piccys


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice clean up of the VXR, although it did look pretty cool with the rally'in look lol


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks like fun - not been for years but must head back at some point.

Car looked good in rally mode :lol:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> Nice clean up of the VXR, although it did look pretty cool with the rally'in look lol





Bigpikle said:


> looks like fun - not been for years but must head back at some point.
> 
> Car looked good in rally mode :lol:


I do miss the rally look now, took some effort:lol: I was just fed up catching my clothes on the dirt


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Lovely Tristam. Lovely colour for the VXRs, nice cars!!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice and a great set of pics :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Lovely car M8. :thumb:
And cracking finish.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice car buddy!


----------



## Sam87 (Dec 20, 2007)

That looks VERY nice ....Love the Astra's VXR.....Cant belive you let it get that dirty though lol


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Saimir said:


> That looks VERY nice ....Love the Astra's VXR.....Cant belive you let it get that dirty though lol


Nor can I :lol:


----------



## steve271 (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice work mate, my VXR badly needs a dose of snow foam as well. I'm gonna try the duragloss stuff you talked about as well.

Steve.


----------



## steve271 (Oct 13, 2008)

Errr, what duragloss did you mix in?!


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

love the colour.... i think silvers & greys should be banned....  just kidding but i like a "stand out colour"


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

Great turn around for the VXR. I know how you feel always catching your clothes on the car, but I still cannot get the will power to clean my car yet :lol:.

I didn't know Rossi was doing the rally!?! Is this his new forte or is it a 1 off drive?

jam


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

great pics mate u lucky bugger seeing Rossi!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

some great pics there, nice to read a different style of thread.

Paul


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> I do miss the rally look now, took some effort:lol: I was just fed up catching my clothes on the dirt


VXR Trouser! Not heard that in a while but when the VXR first came out it was the name given to the dirt on back of leg off the side skirt :lol:


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

looks awsome dude, great write up, What pw are you using?


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Top work mate, currently sporting the 'rally look' myself after a trip to Oulton park and back. Narrow, dirty country lanes at national speed = dirty MINI.

Always get a few remarks off the lads!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice rally pics looked like fun, Oh and the VXR is looking a million times better man you let it get dirty:doublesho


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

steve271 said:


> Errr, what duragloss did you mix in?!


Duragloss 901 :thumb:



asjam86 said:


> Great turn around for the VXR. I know how you feel always catching your clothes on the car, but I still cannot get the will power to clean my car yet :lol:.
> 
> I didn't know Rossi was doing the rally!?! Is this his new forte or is it a 1 off drive?
> 
> jam


One off, but hopes to do more, he came 12th overall, not bad! :thumb:



Mr Mike said:


> VXR Trouser! Not heard that in a while but when the VXR first came out it was the name given to the dirt on back of leg off the side skirt :lol:


Hey didn't know that, VXR Trouser, will need to learn that phrase 



shane_ctr said:


> looks awsome dude, great write up, What pw are you using?


Cheers , It's a Karcher K6.80.



Perfection Detailing said:


> Nice rally pics looked like fun, Oh and the VXR is looking a million times better man you let it get dirty:doublesho


I promise not to do it again 

And as always, cheers for the kind comments guys:thumb:


----------



## steve271 (Oct 13, 2008)

Skyliner, What ratio of snow foam to duragloss do you use in the foam lance mate?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

steve271 said:


> Skyliner, What ratio of snow foam to duragloss do you use in the foam lance mate?


I put about 3 capfulls of Duragloss and 1 inch of snowfoam in the HD foam lance, then fill with warm water for best results. I'm not too fussy about the amount, you just pour and know when to stop after trying different mixtures.

Sometimes I add a few quirts of C&G Citrus Wash and Gloss. But I put that in the wash bucket with some Duragloss this time round.

Hope that helps :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

asjam86 said:


> I didn't know Rossi was doing the rally!?! Is this his new forte or is it a 1 off drive? jam


Hes done a few mate. He came 11th in the New Zealand Rally in a Subaru iirc?? Finished 12th overall in this one which was great considering he was down in 26th place on the first day

Cant believe you (OP) got that close to him, you lucky barsteward!!!

Cracking car btw


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice transformation, how long will it stay clean though ? :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks like you went around the course aswell :lol:

Looks lovely clean :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Farky said:


> Hes done a few mate. He came 11th in the New Zealand Rally in a Subaru iirc?? Finished 12th overall in this one which was great considering he was down in 26th place on the first day
> 
> Cant believe you (OP) got that close to him, you lucky barsteward!!!
> 
> Cracking car btw


I was more excited to be next to Loeb, because I'm not a massive biker fan, but am glad that I met the doctor, I can appreciate what he has achieved! :thumb:



andye said:


> Nice transformation, how long will it stay clean though ? :thumb:


Not long in this weather!:wall:



Valet Magic said:


> Looks like you went around the course aswell :lol:
> 
> Looks lovely clean :thumb:
> 
> Robbie


Cheers again Robbie :thumb:


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

Stunning car, and good work! :thumb:

I love the VXR in arden blue, its an awesome colour... I envy you for having one! lol

I sometimes let my car stay dirty for a while (a week or so) because i think i appreciate it more


----------



## n1ckt001 (Oct 9, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> Latvala leaving


Karcher is a useful sponsor I am thinking!!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

They all where using Karchers, but the Fords (who Karcher is their sponsor) had a dedicated wash area as you can see in the pics.


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

some nice shots there, plus luv the vxr


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Superb :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------

